# Here's a little trinket that I did in my spare time



## maheanuu (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Corry (Sep 17, 2004)

It looks pretty cool, but....what is it???


----------



## Karalee (Sep 18, 2004)

I believe its a carved hook made out of bone. I have a similar hook that my ex boyfriend made for me a while back.


----------



## maheanuu (Sep 18, 2004)

Rite On Kara, it is a polynesian fish hook and shown in actual size...  I make them for the boutiques in Tahiti and for friends who want something a little different there is a hole through the shank at the top for allowing it to slide freely on the chain...


----------

